# Tibor and nautilus reels forsale



## Texasag07 (Jun 18, 2012)

Tibor Everglades matte black with redfish engraving 

Nautilus ccf 12

In the classified section thanks


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Please post a picture in the classified of the Nautilus. Is it the x2 model for 12 wt?


----------



## Texasag07 (Jun 18, 2012)

No it's the ccf model before the ccf x2 and it's sale is pending. 

Tibor is still available, and I'm reducing the price.


----------



## doublehaul60 (May 14, 2017)

*Tibor Reel*

Have you sold your Everglades?


----------

